# 56cm MX Leader



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

I have one of the 2003/2004 MX Leader framesets in the Molteni livery. I bought it from a shop a several years ago as NOS. It has a few scratches from being in a shop for several years but no rust or dents. I bought it and rode it for about one season and then put it into my Trico foam padded case where it has resided for the last few years. Since it is too nice of a frame to just keep in a box, I would like to see it go to a good home and was wondering what would be a fair price. I am looking putting it on craigslist so that I can actually meet the prospective buyer and make sure it doesn't end up as some hipster single speed with straight bars and purple tires. I looked on ebay and couldn't find any like it. I would also like to advertise it on this site since there seem to be a lot of knowledgeable folks here who might want it. I sold a frame on this site years ago with good luck so that is also a possibility. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

$700 to $1,000


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

maybe a tad more, but that's a fair range


----------

